# Clockwork mod issue



## jerzjuice (Dec 4, 2011)

So I just installed clockwork mod 4.0.1 on my Mesmerize. No issues, flashed cm7 with no issue. Restarted my phone and it froze on the Galaxy S / Cyanogenmod splash screen. Pulled the battery, restarted into clockwork and I get this error

E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log

I can't wipe or flash or anything of that nature. Whats worse is now ODin won't recognize my phone.

Any suggestions? I'm at a loss and open to anything. (I heard there was a linux based fix for this?)

**Edit**
ODin won't see my phone but Heindall will.


----------



## jerzjuice (Dec 4, 2011)

issue solved. Close thread.

PM me if you need to know how I fixed it.


----------



## pcwiztech (Aug 19, 2011)

how did you fix this, not responding to pm's


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

pcwiztech said:


> how did you fix this, not responding to pm's


Probally something he didnt do right

He started the thread and should of and should of posted it here


----------



## jerzjuice (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry I've been busy all day....heres how I did it.

I installed the samsung usb drivers into my computer.

Download Odin 1.3

Download the Android 2.2 Recovery files from this thread **Props to phidelt82 **
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/127-odinmesmerize-stock-mesmerize-files-for-odin-21-and-221/

Flash these files and it will return your phone back to the stock 2.2, goto the uscc website and run the 2.3 update if you wish or reroot and do as you wish.

If odin does not recognize your phone like it did mine, it was because I had used heimdall to install clockwork on my phone, which apparently deletes or disables the samsung drivers, so simply reinstall the drivers and you should be fine.


----------

